# Contacting Apple Customer Relations



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

How about going to the Apple store in Laval?
Face to Face often works.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Apple - Support - Contacting Apple Support and Customer Service - Phone Contacts

Specifically: 1-800-263-3394

Ask for Customer Relations.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Is this about another product you bought at Best Buy?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Umm, okay. So it wasn't a Best Buy thing then.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Let us know how it works out. It will be helpful for others who may have the same problem.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------

